# My 20 gallon long (pictures!)



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, so I can't take a decent photograph of any aquatic creature. That's pretty much scientific fact, as there's plenty of evidence in many a controlled setting. But I wanted to show a few pics of my 20 long planted, so here ya go:





So, my Red Ludwigia in the back really needs a trim and replant, but besides that things look fairly well.

Now you guys need to go to my gallery and comment on pictures, otherwise I will find where you live, sneak into your house, and put red food dye in your aquariums!

Muahahahaaa!


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

kardon said:


> comment on pictures, otherwise I will find where you live, sneak into your house, and put red food dye in your aquariums!


And I'll drop my Oscar in your nice 20 gallon tank!!!

Good looking aquarium by the way.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You won't want to sneak into my house, and if you do that clicking noise you just heard that would be the beging of the end of you life. Where i come from sneaking into a house is B and E and I can shot you, legally


That tank is looking nice, keep up the good work


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

Ah, yes! Besides music and the sizzling of food, the next most universal language is the CLICK-CLICK of a .44!

But no, I'm more of the type to observe your daily routine over many weeks, making note of every move, and then moving in when the area is clear.  j/k

But thanks for the complements! (on the tank, that is.)


----------

